# New 24x18x24 build



## L8apex (May 2, 2014)

Hey guys, I finally have a tank I'm willing to share on here 

I'm getting some vriesea and aechmea in tomorrow so the broms are subject to change, it's probably going to be for pums so I need more of them in there. I'll probably remove or move a couple of other plants, I just wanted to see them in there. 

Suggestions are welcome. Awesome wood thanks to travissc!

https://www.dropbox.com/s/v3aje2ffrqj5a2s/CustomTropicalEcosystems


----------



## L8apex (May 2, 2014)

Hmm, I need a better way to post pics


----------



## deadsea60 (Sep 15, 2012)

That is amazing!!! How did you make/put that tree in there? Also you can use photo bucket for photos then copy the image url on here(it tells you which url to use).


----------



## L8apex (May 2, 2014)

Wow, thank you  It took a couple small cuts, then I just put it in very carefully, ha. Thanks for the photo help, ill do that next time. The wood came from member travisc. I spelled it wrong above


----------



## L8apex (May 2, 2014)

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## L8apex (May 2, 2014)

Thank you for the tech help deadsea60


----------



## deadsea60 (Sep 15, 2012)

Its all good, I must say I gain how much I love that tree!!!!
James


----------



## L8apex (May 2, 2014)

Rebrommed, again any suggestions would be much appreciated. I feel like I lost the tree and root shapes a little with the new broms but my goal is to breed my esperanza in here someday so broms come first:


----------



## Dev30ils (May 1, 2012)

Looking good man!

Personally, I liked the color of the first group better, but my hunch is the frogs will appreciate the second group more. 

Next time I need broms I guess I know who to get pups from...


----------



## Exasperatus2002 (Jan 21, 2014)

I like it!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## L8apex (May 2, 2014)

I'll trade broms and frogs for your awesome labels and graphics any day 
(I hope that doesn't break any forum rules). I am running out of room for plants right now too!

I liked the "composition" better with the first layout too, but I really wanted a lot of green, and a lot of water holding broms. There will be a few colors popping out eventually, I want them to stand out. Two of the terrestrial plants might get the axe, it's a bit overplanted on the ground I think. Not sure what to do with the background either, I don't like it yet.

Here's a link to more detailed shots: http://s1372.photobucket.com/user/CustomTropicalEcosystems/library/


----------



## snake54320 (Dec 16, 2011)

I'd see a Rhaphidophora sp climbing up that tree. 

Very nice stump and planting


----------



## L8apex (May 2, 2014)

Thank you  I'm trying to get it to go up the background since I have a couple vines at the bottom of the stump too. I have a lot to learn about plant types still, but I'm trying. Will the rhaphidora go up the tree fern too?



snake54320 said:


> I'd see a Rhaphidophora sp climbing up that tree.
> 
> Very nice stump and planting


----------



## snake54320 (Dec 16, 2011)

L8apex said:


> Thank you  I'm trying to get it to go up the background since I have a couple vines at the bottom of the stump too. I have a lot to learn about plant types still, but I'm trying. Will the rhaphidora go up the tree fern too?


No prob, you'll see what works best for you. 
It should crawl up easily the tree fern


----------



## L8apex (May 2, 2014)

Ha, it's actually at the base of the stump now, shingling between two roots 



snake54320 said:


> No prob, you'll see what works best for you.
> It should crawl up easily the tree fern


----------

